# Urgent Help with PR certificate



## ConnieJay (Nov 4, 2014)

Someone help please.I recently got my PR permit(after 5 years) but when I went to enquire at the home affairs office at OR tambo whether it was ok to travel, I was told I cant't leave the country since my PR hasnt been verified.since Home affairs no longer puts a PR sticker in the passport, what happens when your TRV has expired and your PR permit hasnt been verified,and you want to leave the country?Its very confusing because if my residence status is showing on the home affairs system that I am a Permanent resident,how possible is it that I now cant travel until my PR is verified?Please advise if anyone has had a similar situation.Thanks.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Did you receive the new PR Certificater or the old PR certificate ?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

Jack14 said:


> Did you receive the new PR Certificater or the old PR certificate ?


Now explain.  What is the difference? I got mine on the 15th of March 2014. New or Old?


----------



## Skilled (May 10, 2011)

ConnieJay said:


> Someone help please.I recently got my PR permit(after 5 years) *but when I went to enquire at the home affairs office at OR tambo whether it was ok to travel*, I was told I cant't leave the country since my PR hasnt been verified.since Home affairs no longer puts a PR sticker in the passport, what happens when your TRV has expired and your PR permit hasnt been verified,and you want to leave the country?Its very confusing because if my residence status is showing on the home affairs system that I am a Permanent resident,how possible is it that I now cant travel until my PR is verified?Please advise if anyone has had a similar situation.Thanks.


Why did you have to enquire? Did you know something?


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

First congrats on your PR outcome. You can certainly travel while PR verification is in progress. Visit your office of application and ask to see an immigration official. They will issue you with a special travel form. Can't remember the actual form no but it becomes your temp exit and re - entry visa no questions asked. You cant get a non citizen ID though before home affairs has verified the legitimacy of the very PR certificate they have just issued you with.


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Skilled said:


> Now explain.  What is the difference? I got mine on the 15th of March 2014. New or Old?


The new PR certificate is more secured and it is easy to verify because it is issue electronically. The old PR certificate can only be verify at head office 

They started the new certificate around April or May


----------



## Jujube (Sep 12, 2011)

My PR certificate was issued at the end of August 2014 & yet when I went to Home Affairs to apply for an ID book, they still said that they were going to send it to head Office for verification....so I don't understand the comments above about 'new PR certificate' being easier to verify.


----------



## ConnieJay (Nov 4, 2014)

*Urgent help PR Cert.*



Jack14 said:


> Did you receive the new PR Certificater or the old PR certificate ?


HI Jack14,no idea if its the new one or old one.


----------



## ConnieJay (Nov 4, 2014)

Skilled said:


> Why did you have to enquire? Did you know something?


Hi Skilled,I didn't know anything,I just wanted to make sure it was okay to travel with the PR cert.since DHa has stopped putting PR stickers in the Passports.


----------



## ConnieJay (Nov 4, 2014)

*Urgent help PR Cert.*



KGM said:


> First congrats on your PR outcome. You can certainly travel while PR verification is in progress. Visit your office of application and ask to see an immigration official. They will issue you with a special travel form. Can't remember the actual form no but it becomes your temp exit and re - entry visa no questions asked. You cant get a non citizen ID though before home affairs has verified the legitimacy of the very PR certificate they have just issued you with.


Thanks KGM for this valuable information.Will definitely do this.Yes,It is strange that DHA have to verify the very cert.that they have issued.Surely there must be some other way of doing this!


----------

